# Steggo Studios Tayda UV Printing Tutorial (Part 3 - Final Part)



## Fingolfen

*Step 12 – Remove design aides and final check!*

At this point the artwork for the pedal enclosure should be complete. Next you should remove all of the “job aides” we’ve included to this point so we’re left only with the art we actually want to print on the final enclosure. NOTE: You don’t need to leave “holes” in the art where the enclosure is going to be drilled.

In the image below I’ve removed the original drill template and red rectangle I was using as a background. I’ve also removed the circles that were denoting the knobs, stomp switch, and LED bezel. All I’m left with now is the final art.





Next it is time to perform a final check on the art before it is saved and submitted to Tayda for UV printing.





You can double check alignment by hiding the color layer to ensure that that white layer is lined up underneath.

*FINAL CHECK*

Once you’re satisfied with the art, it is time for final check:

Make sure the art is in* CMYK* format. While it will still print in RGB, the colors will be off!
Make sure all the layers only contain vectors (groups, paths, etc.) – no text, no images, no image traces.
Make sure the “White” layer only contains vectors with the RDG_WHITE swatch applied
Make sure the “Gloss” layer only contains vectors with the RDG_GLOSS swatch applied
Double check your color layer to make sure that there aren’t any “white” colored areas, and that the color layer is aligned to the underlying white layer
Save the final image as an Adobe PDF – Tayda requires everything to be in PDF format!
At this point you’re ready to buy enclosures. Tayda offers several colors of enclosures both in undrilled and pre-drilled varieties.

If you need custom drill jobs, make sure you order these and make sure they’re for the right enclosure size
Make sure you order the correct size enclosure UV printing service
If you need a second print on the white layer (rare) make sure you add this service separately – it is not included in a normal UV print
If you want a gloss layer, make sure you add this service separately – it is not included in a normal UV print
The custom enclosure process usually takes roughly two weeks to complete. During the height of the pandemic when there were supply line challenges and massive orders, the timeline was more like four weeks – so plan ahead!





*Thank you!
*
Thank you for reading this tutorial. Hopefully it has been helpful and you’re well on your way to creating your own fun enclosures. If you have any questions, don’t hesitate to get in touch with me and if I can help, I will!

Blog link: https://steggostudios.blogspot.com/2023/01/steggo-studios-tayda-uv-printing.html


----------



## steviejr92

This tutorial is amazing! Truly a must read for new and experienced builders alike. Great info love how in depth you get here. Hope you make more in the future!


----------



## Joben Magooch

This is perfect!!! I’ve been meaning to look more into this and was actually just about to make a thread yesterday asking if anyone knew of any good tutorials before I got sidetracked. Exactly what I needed. Thank you!!!


----------

